# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Dissolveing CO2 in a HOB filter, is it possible?



## Rob A (Jun 26, 2003)

Hi folks. I'm trying to learn about getting a planted tank up and running. I loaned out a tank and should be getting it back soon I hope. This will be my planted tank.

Anyway, all I'll have for it will be a HOB filter. I'm planning on putting a canister filter on it when I can. Untill then it's a HOB. 

Is there a way to dissolve the CO2 into the water in the HOB? Maybe running a tube under a sponge on the bottom of the filter? At first I'll be using a DIY CO2 generator. Maybe pressure system later.

Thanks,

Rob A
30 gal hex community
30 gal african cichlid, 4 saulosi


----------



## Rob A (Jun 26, 2003)

Hi folks. I'm trying to learn about getting a planted tank up and running. I loaned out a tank and should be getting it back soon I hope. This will be my planted tank.

Anyway, all I'll have for it will be a HOB filter. I'm planning on putting a canister filter on it when I can. Untill then it's a HOB. 

Is there a way to dissolve the CO2 into the water in the HOB? Maybe running a tube under a sponge on the bottom of the filter? At first I'll be using a DIY CO2 generator. Maybe pressure system later.

Thanks,

Rob A
30 gal hex community
30 gal african cichlid, 4 saulosi


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

IMO, Your best shot will be going with your idea of bubling the C02 into a sponge pre-filter at a low rate. If you go too fast, it will airlock that badboy and if you go too slow it will not give you enough ppm. Thinking about it, if you bubble the co2 into the bottom of say an aquaclear, through some sponges, you may get great results. What HOB do you have?


----------



## Rob A (Jun 26, 2003)

I've got two Whisper power filters sitting in a closet. There is an extra Penguin (125 I think?) laying around somewhere..... Might look at an aquclear. I have a Fluval 303 cannister that needs a part. When I can get it, that is the one I'll be using.

Was thinking about drilling very small holes in some rigid airline then plugging one end up. Kinda like a low profile airstone. Maybe put this under the filter. Hows that sound?

Rob A
30 gal hex community
30 gal african cichlid, 4 saulosi


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I don't think the whispers or the Penguin will work, because there is no media to trap the bubble. What part are you missing from the fluval, can't be that hard to get. On the other hand, you can probably find an aquaclear for $5 used somewhere.


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

How big is the tank you are getting back?

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## Jon Mulzer (Mar 9, 2003)

http://www.petmeister.com/cat40_1.htm

There is a link to some '03 series fluval parts. I don't know what you need but none of them are terribly expensive. There may be other places, I just remembered seeing this particular one.

----------------------------

15XH, 36W PC, XP-1, Onyx Sand, DIY CO2

Crypts ciliata and wendtii bronze and red, "sunset" hygro, green hygro, pennywort, wisteria and java fern and moss.


----------



## Rob A (Jun 26, 2003)

Thanks for the link on the parts. Good price on the parts. It needs an impellar.

I think that the tank is a 25 gal. It's a Long hex, at least that's what I think it is called. Approx 16"-18" tall. I found it at a yard sale for $8.Tank, stand, light, couple of filters, filter pads. Great deal. I loaned it to my mother-in-law for her breeding angle fish. They are about to lay another clutch of eggs. After they do I should be able to get it back. She's moving them into another tank. I can't wait to get it back. 

I'll try to get the part for the canister and use that instead. But if not, I'll give this idea a shot. Can't hurt.

Thanks folks.

Rob A
30 gal hex community
30 gal african cichlid, 4 saulosi


----------

